# Lactose Intolerance



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anybody have this? I only recently found out I have it and it has basically been the cause of all my stomach pain for years. I just can't believe I didn't find out sooner. I have to change my whole diet too because I have all this dairy in my fridge.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I found out the hard way. Drank a tall glass of milk with a cinnamon bun - could barely stand up straight the next day (my stomach hurt so bad) and pretty much **** my insides out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What is your ethnicity? I believe lactose intolerance is more common among East Asians and Native Americans.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea I don't do dairy either. Make sure you read labels carefully lots of things unfortunately have some sort of dairy in it.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I recently found this out too and after cutting out dairy I can't believe what a difference it made in my health, even after just one damn day haha. I wish I found this out sooner too.. it would have saved me years of constipation/stomach discomfort.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, can't believe I'm not the only person who found out late too! Found out a few months ago! :flush


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a mild case. I took lactaid pills for a while rather than give up milk. They worked. I eventually cut mild out of my diet for about a year and my lactose intolerance improved. I can drink moderate amounts of milk without a problem now. 

I get problems when I eat too much peanut buter too. If it happens I avoid peanut butter for a year and then I can eat it again.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not totally lactose intolerant but I have reduced lactase production. I can tolerate small amounts of lactose every now and then but regular consumption will give me diarrhea and stomach pain. We have very good lactose-free milk products here in Finland so being lactose intolerant is no problem although those products are a bit more expensive compared to their regular counterparts.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

thehiddencheese said:


> I found out about a year ago, Used to love cereal, but noticed its would cause gas, cramps, and ( ya know lol )
> 
> Never was a big milk drinker but now I can't even eat my favorite breakfast food lol


Try almond milk, and enjoy your favorite breakfast again.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Borophyll said:


> Try almond milk, and enjoy your favorite breakfast again.


Don't you have lactose-free cow milk in the US?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

A SAD Finn said:


> Don't you have lactose-free cow milk in the US?


Some people who are lactose intolerant have bigger issues like ibs, colitis, crohn's disease, etc. Even tho they are lactose intolerant from it they still cant consume lactose free animal milk. Not sure if anyone here has that so just pointed that out, so they know other options besides animal milk are available. Besides pasteurized animal milk they sell in regular grocery stores at least in the US isn't even that good for you. Almond milk lasts longer, taste better(opinion of course), and similar price.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I think all the milk they sell in stores here is pasteurized. There's been discussion if that's a good thing or not. Some people say that pasteurized and homogenized milk gives them problems whereas non-processed milk does not even though it has the same amount of lactose. Some of the old-fashioned lactose-free milk products taste horrible. I actually puked when I drank it for the first time. However, the new state-of-the-art products taste just like your regular milk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

thehiddencheese said:


> I found out about a year ago, Used to love cereal, but noticed its would cause gas, cramps, and ( ya know lol )
> 
> Never was a big milk drinker but now I can't even eat my favorite breakfast food lol


You can also try soy milk. I like the "Soy Dream" brand.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I have recently purchased almond milk and I like it very much. It's good with cereal and pancakes and even by itself.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not lactose intolerant, at least not physiologically. But the thought of drinking a white liquid substance that oozes out of an organ that is not human was mentally repulsive enough to make me not touch milk since I was 8 or so.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I am lactose intolerant, but dairy is an absolute necessity at the moment so I take Lactaid which has been a godsend.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't been properly diagnosed, but I'm almost certain I have it. Cheese is the number one killer for me and I won't lie when I say I've nearly crapped my pants a few times 5 minutes after I've eaten it but I have been noticing milk really kills my stomach....The past couple weeks I've been having more stomach pain and all that jazz after eating things with milk in it...and it's weird because if I drink milk in cereal or from a glass, I'm usually fine.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

_Silk_ Chocolate Soy Beverage... almost 2L of this stuff is gone in two days at my house. Tastiest drink ever.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Nada said:


> I am lactose intolerant, but dairy is an absolute necessity at the moment so I take Lactaid which has been a godsend.


Lactaid the bomb. I also drink almond milk. Be careful with soy, it has strong hormones in it.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

NomadChild said:


> Lactaid the bomb. I also drink almond milk. Be careful with soy, it has strong hormones in it.


like what? i drink nearly a half-gallon of Soy milk daily.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Valentine said:


> like what? i drink nearly a half-gallon of Soy milk daily.


Depends where you read and who funded the studies. Supposedly it can make you infertile, cause thyroid issues, if your a guy it can make you grow breast, etc, etc. Just got to research it yourself and see who you trust. Usually the studies I've seen who bash soy are related to the dairy industry and studies that promote soy are related to the soy industry or are proveganism. Again just need to research yourself and come up with your own conclusion.

My personal opinion soy is fine if eaten whole, look at the cultures who ate WHOLE soy foods like tofu, tempeh, miso, etc were among some of the healthiest people in the world. Western world saw that thus the soy craze began. Problem with soy in my opinion is when the western world got hold of soy they started to make isolated soy products and all this other crap. The phytoestrogen, isoflavones in whole soy foods are balancing but when you take them out and put them in isolated soy products you have isolated isoflavones like daidzein, genistein which actually can cause hormonal imbalances and other issues. Point of the story eat whole foods as mother nature intended, and avoid isolates and you shouldn't have a problem. Also stay away from GMO soy, whether whole or isolate can cause issues. Everything in moderation. Again just my personal opinion.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Valentine said:


> like what? i drink nearly a half-gallon of Soy milk daily.


It'll make you grow tits and your sack shrink

jokes....


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Valentine said:


> like what? i drink nearly a half-gallon of Soy milk daily.


With that much, it's only time until you start seeing the negative effects soy milk has on men.


----------



## Socially Uncomfortable (Jul 13, 2012)

Unfortunately lactose intolerance is one of my many health issues.
One day a few years ago I drank a big glass of milk and got violently sick. Kept happening when I would get the courage to drink milk. It never seemed to bother me before.
But taking any store brand pill for it helps immensely. I'm just sad that any products made for those of us with lactose intolerance have to pay so much.
I think a gallon of lactose free milk here is around $6.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I know two people (Italian men in their 30's) that are lactose intolerant. They eat dairy all the time anyway, and complain about it hurts so bad, they have terrible gas, they crap a ton. I'm confused as to why they wouldn't lay off. Dairy milk grosses me out so I just get the almond milk, organic and unsweetened. The variety I get has 40 calories, the soy milk option has 60.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> pretty much **** my insides out.


OMG so hawt


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I would rather die than live a cheeseless existence.


----------

